
SHOW HN: Wrote & published a SCI-FI thriller in 5 days. Need feedback please. - rpcwork
Don’t know what came over me. Just a regular hacker here.
Have procrastinated to death before, but this time, I said, fcuk it.
No, “I’ll write it one day”, just started writing.<p>Anyhoo, Need to know if it is any good. Please be brutal.<p>Premise:
————————<p>Every animal stays and guards its territory. Except Humans.
We have yearned to explore for centuries with sea faring ships. 
And, lately with starships.
Why?<p>Answer: The Hidden gene.<p>Evolution in nature happens slowly.
Giraffes evolved slowly from Okapis.
But, humans are different.
There is no continuous chain of evolution from the early primates to humans. There is a missing link.<p>Dr. Sanders makes a brilliant discovery of a hidden gene, but his mistress leaked the discovery to the press for cash.<p>The world is taken by storm. Many believe that aliens arrived, injected primates with something that sped up evolution into man. Man built technology, and finally the AI that will rule us like we rule the animal kingdom.<p>This hidden gene programs us to explore the space for the alien masters, who will amalgamate the colonized humans into their galactical empire. They will kill old, handicapped and diseased, keeping only fittest needed to sustain the empire. The empire will do to us, what we humans have done to powerless animals, including raising humans in farms for food.<p>The possibility scares the world. Anti-AI group rises to stop AI Robotics corp from developing technologies that will condemn us to slavery.<p>Dr. Sanders goes missing.<p>And, his son, John, has been paying the price ever since. A missing father. A wife killed in hostage standoff. London is burning. 
And, now they have taken his 6 year old, Suzy.<p>Torn, desperate, and drowned in alcohol.<p>Will the mysteries unravel? Can John save Suzy?<p>————————<p>$2.99 on amazon: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;amzn.to&#x2F;2HpOnPi<p>Glad to PayPal the cost if u provide an honest review.
(Within terms to offer free book for an honest review.)
======
rpcwork
Glad to answer questions. Maybe, I should do an article on things I learned
getting a book from concept to published with Kindle Direct.

~~~
sauravt
Impressive progress. Did you wrote it all on your own or did you had
ghostwriting help ?

~~~
rpcwork
Thanks!!

Honestly, I cannot afford the ghostwriters.

Good ghostwriters demand upwards of $250 for 1000 words.

They have their place and could be useful of one is writing structured non-
fiction. With fiction, voice is very important. And, the use of ghostwriters
would compromise that IMHO

Edit: added gratitude:)

